# [SOLVED] Motherboard Displaying Error #53 - Memory Initialization Error



## emiltmarz (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently bought all the parts I needed to build my first computer. Here's a list of parts and their links to Newegg.

Motherboard = Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Memory(RAM) = Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

VCard = Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1560-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PSU = Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Processor = Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more! Item=N82E16819115072

Since I am new to this stuff I watched a tutorial before and performed all of the steps I needed to make the computer work. Everything was up and running but an error code was shown on the motherboard meaning "Memeory Initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed." I switched the two memory sticks in every position possible, tried one stick in every slot, and even no sticks and the error message still was shown. I am getting no reception on my monitor and no Bios screen whatsoever. If anything, my motherboard might be at fault, but it's new and I want to think it's something I did or haven't done. Right now I took the motherboard out of my case and all I have running is the motherboard, processor, vcard, one memory stick, and power supply, but still the error and it's not registering on my monitor. I have gone through many of the troubleshooting steps and nothing works. PLEASE HELP ASAP.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard Displaying Error #53 - Memory Initialization Error*

Remove all the RAM, boot and listen for any beep codes from the Mobo speaker.
No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem. If you get the proper beeps try a different stick of RAM.


----------



## emiltmarz (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Motherboard Displaying Error #53 - Memory Initialization Error*

Thanks for assistance but it was something much more simple. I just had to fully click the memory sticks in the slots with a lot of force. My mobo doesn't make any beep noise, so I don't think it's 100% good, but I can live with it for now. Also, when I start it up it says there's an error with the cpu fan, whatever that means. Thanks though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Displaying Error #53 - Memory Initialization Error*

is the fan spinning ok as soon as you boot up

check it is plugged in properly into the cpu fan socket


----------



## emiltmarz (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Motherboard Displaying Error #53 - Memory Initialization Error*

Yeah I think it's fixed now. Before when I started the computer it started, then stopped for a few seconds, then started again, but that stopped I think/hope for now. I don't think I need any more help though, thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

